# My pens so far



## Si90

Hi. As I said in my introduction, I've been making pens for about 6 months. It wasn't initially by choice but now I really enjoy it – and I've sold a few. I had took my father-in-law (who does quite a bit of turning) to a turning show with my daughter and it went something like this. We had been watching a demo of pen turning when my 10 year old said can I have a pen Daddy to which I said "yes,  go and pick your parts and Grandad will make it for you."
"No Daddy, I want you to make it." So I borrowed a small lathe and a couple of chisels and below are the results of the last 6 months. Hope you like them.

Here is the very first one for my daughter.






and a few more









Jr Gent in Gun metal and carbon Fibre









Sterling Silver Barron in Cocobolo





Jr Gent again









Also tried my hand a some very basic segmenting. Sedona pen from Thuya burl with aluminium and ebony segments, CA finish









I've more recently been making my own blanks. These are the first results of ones made from abalone













My latest blank is made from about 300 pieces of dress making pins and cast in resin.









And finally something a bit different. Not strictly turning but its still a pen. Kept this one as it was just a test but sold another which had much neater joints.



















Thanks for looking. Any CC's greatly received.


----------



## stonepecker

Very nice.......you have the touch.
That last pen is a work of art in my opinion.  I wish you had a video of the making that one.  I believe that would be something special to see.


----------



## Yegg

Your work is very nice.  I love the material on the pen you made for your daughter.  What did you use?

Elliott


----------



## Sataro

Great looking bunch of pens! Amazing job for someone who has only been turning for 6 months. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## PaulDoug

Very very creative!


----------



## Dalepenkala

Great looking bunch of pens!  I especially like the pens with the two different kinds of material.  I like to do that myself.  Congrats!


----------



## skiprat

Wow!!! Simon, your work is phenomenal!!

And welcome from North Wales too.


----------



## turncrazy43

Simon, you have done an outstanding job in six months. Fit and finish is great and the choice of kit and blanks is very nice. The last pen is really a show stopper! Keep up the great work.
______________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Russknan

Guess you never got the memo telling you that you're supposed to start at the bottom and work your way UP! Very, very nice! Russ


----------



## Penl8the

Very creative Simon. I like all of them. My favourites are you dressmaking pin, and "the funky valve, trumpet, trombone, steampunk looking" pens.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ericofpendom

Hi Simon,  I just found your post with pics of your work after posting a reply to your introduction and adding "let's see some of your work".  I am massively impressed and some of me wishes I hadn't seen this post:bulgy-eyes:  Really looking forward to seeing lots more of your work and hoping to learn something from you as well.

Regards

Eric...


----------



## creativewriting

All the pens are great, but I really like the last one!  That one is way out of the box!!!!


----------



## Katsin

All fantastic pens. 

You would probably do very well at a steampunk convention if you had a bunch of that last pen to sell there.


----------



## OLDMAN5050

SHOWOFF, new member outdoing a lot  (most)of  us   Can't wait to see more creations...


----------



## Jon-wx5nco

All of you pens look great, but that last one is just awesome!!!


----------



## jttheclockman

All the pens shown are very well done. You are talented and evidently artistically inclined. I like your thinking outside the box with the dress pin pen. I am working on something close to this. Look forward to seeing more of your work. Nice photos also. Thanks for showing.


----------



## ChrisN

Wow! The farther down I went, the more impressed I became. Those are very nice pens. The steampunk one and the pin one sure look like a whole lot of work!


----------



## Si90

Thank you all for your warm welcome and kind remarks, they are very much appreciated.



Yegg said:


> Your work is very nice.  I love the material on the pen you made for your daughter.  What did you use?
> 
> Elliott



Hi Elliott. The blank was from my local turning supplies shop -The Turners Retreat. They simply call it red chip. It has proved very popular with women and my daughters friends. Here are a couple more I have done.


----------



## Jim15

Awesome group of pens.


----------



## fernhills

All are well done.   Carl


----------



## kruzzer

Wow.... that is some stunning work...


----------



## PenPal

Carl,

Ditto to all said when done by you like everything not choosing but captivated by the depth of your imagination and craftsmanship singularly breathtaking climax with the Steampunk, bravo all round cant wait on more pens WHAT AN ENTRANCE especially on the day of the Royal Baby
coming into the world just as special for me.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## firewhatfire

I am liking that Sedona set.  Where are you getting those from?  

nice work and welcome by the way.


----------



## ossaguy

Amazing work,what a stunning group of pens!

I like the way you photographed them all,too.



Steve


----------



## rhall_8

Love the last one. Would like to see you make/show off more of those.


----------



## MikeL

Incredible pens!  If you have been turning for only 6 months you should get rookie IAP turner of the year award if there is such a thing. Nice job.


----------



## Rink

Wow, those are all awesome.  I've made three pens so far and they look like kindergarten projects!  Ok, the third one was maybe a 2nd grade project.  But my wife claimed it right away and that made me feel good.  She's great that way!  If I may ask...what's the thickness of the aluminum on the segmented Sedona, and what type of glue did you use for the segments?


----------



## Si90

Rink said:


> Wow, those are all awesome.  I've made three pens so far and they look like kindergarten projects!  Ok, the third one was maybe a 2nd grade project.  But my wife claimed it right away and that made me feel good.  She's great that way!  If I may ask...what's the thickness of the aluminum on the segmented Sedona, and what type of glue did you use for the segments?




Hi. Thanks for the kind remarks. The aluminium is actually cut from a soft drinks can and its all glued together with CA. I first scuffed up the aluminium on both sides to remove the paint and to give a better key for the glue to grab on to.


----------



## johncrane

Very cool Awesome!


----------



## Twissy

Stunning craftsmanship and artistry! Need a smiley with a chin on the floor!


----------



## bluwolf

What can I say that hasn't been said already? Beautiful work on the last couple of pens.

Mike


----------



## PeetyInMich

WOW!  You have raised the bar.  The build up to the steampunk pen was great.  I found myself scrolling forward, and then backing up to the previous picture while thinking "these seriously get better and better"


----------



## mikespenturningz

Wow those are all amazing at 6 months you have definitely found a great eye for turning. I absolutely love the steampunk pens they are just awesome.


----------



## SDB777

Simply skilled......what else can be said.






Scott (I'm simply jealous) B


----------



## rhall_8

I would love to see how you make the one with all the pipes. You should make a video. I love it!


----------

